# Hairdresser pet peeves



## magosienne (Aug 23, 2011)

It's the end of August, and sun is finally shining on my country. It's the one good reason for me to finally go to the hairdresser to cut my split ends, and manage my layers. I haven't decided yet which salon i'll be going to, either the old one with its current "back to school" discount, or try one of the salons of my town, they charge pretty much the same. I used to like my salon but the girls there change every time i go, and i've also discovered thanks to them i had a few pet peeves dealing with my hair.

-i have long hair, combination. No matter the care, i get my share of split ends. So because of my long hair i am charged automatically a moisturising treatment for my lengths. I don't mind, but i would like to have the option. Especially when for twice the price i could get a full bottle of this treatment.

-I have fine hair. You would think they'd know anything too heavy and too rich kills the volume and makes my hair look greasy. Nope. Count two shampoos, the hair treatment, then another length leave-in type of conditioner, hair oil i have to try because it's so miraculous, and yet they are prejudiced against using hairspray on fine hair. Let me enjoy my hairstyle and put on hairspray. I'll wash my hair the next morning anyway.

-the small talk they have to have with their clients, even though they don't really care about building a customer's list, as they're not taking appointments, and they probably won't be in the same salon more than a few months.

-they barely know the pro products they sell (what's inside, i mean), and when i mention natural ways like hair oil, i'm laughed at. No matter i use the same oils as in the miraculous oil blend i was sold last time. I've tried pro products, they're hard to find, expensive, and frankly they don't work that much better it would, in my case, justify the difference in price tag.

What are your pet peeves ?


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 23, 2011)

Ohh my biggest pet peeve used to be when I would show them a picture.. and say that's the color I want.  I remember specifally one time I had this picture of Eva Longoria.. and said I wanted her honey blondish color.. which was mostly an all over color w/lowlights and highlights.. She had barely BARELY any brown showing but just a hint.  The hairstylist said it was cute and she could do it..

and I ended up w/just a lot of small highlights in my hair.. I mean.. it looked nice.. But it definitely wasn't what I wanted.

Now when I go into a place.. I feel kinda bad.. but I get really picky and super specific about telling a hairstylist what I want.  I feel that if I am paying for it.. and I tip nicely btw if I get an outstanding job done..  I should get what I specifically want.

Nicely as in last time I got my hair done for my anniversary.. she cut it and colored it.. and then styled it.. and it cost 65 (i live in a small town.. they don't have super ritzy places.. but they amazingly can get the job done).. and I gave her a hundred w/no change back.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 23, 2011)

My peeves:

I stopped going to salons a few years ago -  I cut my own hair now.

The last few times I wanted my hair layered, she hacked away at the front giving me three levels - bangs, front hair to jaw and the rest long. Do you know it has taken me almost a year to grow that mess out.

I do want to get a professional cut though, just to clean things up.

I also don't like it when products are pushed on me.

I firmly believe that drugstore products are just as good, for a fraction of the price.

One other thing, I don't like it when a stylist is talking to other folks while cutting my hair.

If I'm expected to pay a decent amount, I want their full attention.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't like it when they are talking to some other people in a different language while they are cutting my hair.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My peeves:
> 
> ...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like it when they are talking to some other people in a different language while they are cutting my hair.


OMG I hate that! There is this nail salon I go to and it's Chinese owned so the manicurists almost always chatter away with each other in foreign languages. I like their work though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amarareese (Aug 28, 2011)

My main pet peeve is when I ask my stylist to do something like thin my hair &amp; she ALWAYS says "No, hunny you don't want that. Your hair is beautiful." I know what I want. -.- It's myyy hair.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 28, 2011)

I got my hair chopped off a couple months ago and I shower her how short I wanted it.  She kept asking if I was sure and then she cut it about 3 inches too long.  So then I went back a couple days later to have her fix it and it was still too long.  *sigh*


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Aug 28, 2011)

You pay for the hair, not the personality. Some are very talented and some are not, you get what you pay for. Dump stylists that suck at hair, stick with the ones that are talented, and get a therapist if you need someone to talk to so badly. :]


----------



## Momma3279 (Aug 28, 2011)

This makes me sad. I am a hair dresser, and I love my job. But I have to agree. I hate the same things you guys are talking about. Being a professional communication is a huge thing. So I have made it my mission to do a proper discussion about what they want, or their end result. How much time they spend on their hair. When I have clients that being in pictures I make some suggestions if I don't think I can achieve the results they want, but I only do that when the textures are different, or their hair is do damaged to do what they want. I have worked in a few places that have people coming and going, or where it is mismanaged. And I use my products and test em before I sell them. I hate it when they try to sell something you dont need! I can tell you some horror stories about some hair dressers I have worked with...

One in particular had a habit of talking on the phone when cutting hair. made me cringe. Or this same hair dresser was given instructions about the way this gal wanted her hair cut, and she did exactly what the gal DIDN'T want her to do, that poor woman left in the middle of her hair cut. I have worked with a woman that would never show up for her appts and wouldn't answer her phone when her clients came in for their appts.

I finally got tired of working with people like this that I opened my own salon. One thing you guys can do when looking for a salon is do a mini interview. See if they have a portifolio, ask if they garuntee their work, incase you need it fixed when you notice something wrong 2 or 3 days later. Ask how long they have been doing hair, and how long they have been at the salon they are working. If any of you guys have questions about hair and products, email me I would be happy to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ray of sunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You pay for the hair, not the personality. Some are very talented and some are not, you get what you pay for. Dump stylists that suck at hair, stick with the ones that are talented, and get a therapist if you need someone to talk to so badly. :]


I don't think people go to a hairstylist to talk.. But seriously.. If you are PAYING someone to do your hair.. they can at least.. put all their attention on you..  It's rude to have a huge conversation when someone is paying you for your time!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 29, 2011)

Ohh another pet peeve I have.. is when you go in there.. for a hair cut and color.. or for whatever you want done... and they are tell you a price for how much it will be.. but then try to sneak things in there With Out telling you how much its going to cost beforehand.  I wouldn't mind if you tell me what it is and how much it cost.. but when you say something like.. "Oh I wanna try this on your hair!  It will be so lovely.."  and then charge me an extra 60 bucks.. that makes me bit angry.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 29, 2011)

I pay for the experience - it is clean, organized and people are professional and part of being professional is that you feel your business is appreciated and wanted and your stylist giving you his/her full attention. The stylist needs to talk to you to gauge what you are wanting.  Just because you bring in a picture doesn't mean it'll look good on you.  They need to adapt that look to your hair, your face and if you are getting a colour, your skintone.  If they don't talk to you, they are basically doing whatever they want.  



> Originally Posted by *Ray of sunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You pay for the hair, not the personality. Some are very talented and some are not, you get what you pay for. Dump stylists that suck at hair, stick with the ones that are talented, and get a therapist if you need someone to talk to so badly. :]


 Exactly...



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think people go to a hairstylist to talk.. But seriously.. If you are PAYING someone to do your hair.. they can at least.. put all their attention on you..  It's rude to have a huge conversation when someone is paying you for your time!


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Aug 29, 2011)

Being a stylist includes being professional, doing the consultation and not doing anything inappropriate while working with you. I don't think that engaging in conversation with the rest of the salon is unprofessional. I don't think it's unprofessional to keep the conversation with your client on the topic of their hair and what they want. Unless a stylist had stopped working on you to do something unrelated to your appointment, or is being rude to you as a client, they aren't being unprofessional. Each salon has their own version of appropriate client interaction, some are more relaxed than others.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 29, 2011)

Well apparently.. most of the customers do think its unprofessional and while the stylist might not.. then.. the customer just might not go back.


----------



## aliana (Aug 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh another pet peeve I have.. is when you go in there.. for a hair cut and color.. or for whatever you want done... and they are tell you a price for how much it will be.. but then try to sneak things in there With Out telling you how much its going to cost beforehand.  I wouldn't mind if you tell me what it is and how much it cost.. but when you say something like.. "Oh I wanna try this on your hair!  It will be so lovely.."  and then charge me an extra 60 bucks.. that makes me bit angry.



Yes I hate that too!

The last one didn't even ask me if I wanted that stuff...she just did it and then I saw the bill. She was also talking to another person all the time and seemed to pay little attention to me. She screwed up my colour and cut! I'll never let her touch my hair ever again! In my head I wanted to make a scene and not pay but I just let it go because I've had worse and she was young (around my age).

Getting my hair colored and cut is so traumatizing for me. I never know what I'm gonna get. I haven't found my favorite person yet so I always have a new hairdresser. I wish I could color it myself at least!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 30, 2011)

I think interacting with others in the salon is ok as long is 95% of it includes your client.  I think stylists walk a fine line where they are trying to create a fun atmosphere and being rude and unprofessional.  



> Originally Posted by *Ray of sunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Being a stylist includes being professional, doing the consultation and not doing anything inappropriate while working with you. I don't think that engaging in conversation with the rest of the salon is unprofessional. I don't think it's unprofessional to keep the conversation with your client on the topic of their hair and what they want. Unless a stylist had stopped working on you to do something unrelated to your appointment, or is being rude to you as a client, they aren't being unprofessional. Each salon has their own version of appropriate client interaction, some are more relaxed than others.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Sep 1, 2011)

My haircuts cost a fortune, so I go into the salon 2 times per year max to spread out the money, but my hairdresser is a guy who works on model shoots and commercials..he is nice without being overbearing, he always gives me what I want, the only 2 things I could complain about is the last few times he's been having some new hire wash my hair, and my stylist used to do the most AMAZING head massages...and these new kids barely even work their way into my scalp....and the other thing, I hate having pin straight hair..my face shape is too awkward for that, but his preference is to style my hair like this at the end...he said it's easier for him than a blowout..but yea I'm in dire need of a good scalp massage..


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 1, 2011)

I've dumped many hair dressers. I get my highlights at once place and hair trims/thinning at a professional Japanese salon.

I get a chair massage as they wash my hair, + scalp massage.

Then they do the work. Then style

Overall, I've been pretty happy, but I would never let anyone else but a Japanese master to cut and thin out my hair. The Japanese are amazing at thinning out and layering!!!


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 9, 2011)

This post reminds me of the old joke where the barber asks, "How would you like your hair cut today?" and the man responds with, "In silence."


----------



## WaiGee (Sep 11, 2011)

I hate when they don't listen. As a client, they should want to please us. Most of them just don't care.
If you know what you want, they get upset because they feel like you're telling them how to do their jobs. I'm the one walking around with my hair, it should look how I want it to.
Stay off the damn phone. Do you think for one second that I could be at work and on the phone like they are? Nope. It's unprofessional.
I could care less about your sister who just had her baby, the clothes you bought, the party you went to, or whose boyfriend/husband is cheating on them. Keep your personal life out of my ears please.


----------



## tresses (Sep 17, 2011)

When I ask for a "trim" they cut like 4 inches off...

...YES I know my hair is damaged but I said one inch...not my whole head of hair!

It's also so annoying when they scold you for dead ends...come on. Really?


----------

